# Haro



## frontlinepunk (19. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute

Mich hat ein wenig das BMX-Fieber gepackt, aus diesem Grund schaue ich mich nun nach nem passenden Bike um. Eigentlich reicht die Finanzlage nicht 100 pro für was gescheites aus, aber ich arbeite dran.

Ich war heute mal beim Fachhändler meines Vertrauens, weil ich Probleme mit meinem Stinky habe. Da ist mir eingefallen, dass er mal ein, ich hoffe, ich habe Recht, Haro 351 Signature... im Laden hängen hatte. Dies ist momentan als Leihgabe in nem Skatershop an der Decke als Deko aufgehängt. Er hat quasi erhebliche Probleme, das gute Stück loszuwerden, weil einfach kein Abnehmer da ist.

Folgendes: Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, dass das BMX schon ne ganze Weile da hängt...

----verwirrender Teil gestrichen ----

Das Bike sieht interessant aus und das Kettenblatt ist auf der linken Seite, was mir für diverse Streettricks taugen würde. Zudem scheint es ja ein hochwertiges Modell zu sein, ich weiß nur nicht das Baujahr - im Internet konnte ich nicht viel finden.

Hat irgendjemand Ahnung von dem Bike? Irgendetwas? Tipps? Erfahrungen?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Hertener (19. Juli 2008)

Wer würde heute noch ein Windows 98 für 120 Euro kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (19. Juli 2008)

ich habe meinen Beitrag mal geändert, um keine Vewirrung zu stiften, im Falle eines Falles werde ich sehen...

Finde deinen Vergleich nicht so passend, ganz ehrlich gesagt, obwohl sich natürlich auch einiges verändert hat, das stimmt schon...

hab da was gefunden:

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/haro/7447

ich glaube, dass es das ist. nur in blau...


----------



## Firetire (19. Juli 2008)

ich will gar nicht wissen was das wiegt...


----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2008)

Lass mal lieber die Finger davon. Die Tatsache, dass das Ding vermutlich schon Jahre im Laden steht, sagt eigentlich alles. Nicht, dass die Haro Räder schlecht wären, aber in Relation zum heutigen P/L Verhältnis kann man eigentlich nur auf aktuellere Räder verweisen. Zumal das Rad, so wie schon gesagt, sicher >15kg wiegen dürfte. Das muss im Jahr 2008 dann auch nicht mehr sein.


----------



## frontlinepunk (20. Juli 2008)

ok, macht sinn.
hatte bisher nicht die möglichkeit, dass teil mal in die hand zu nehmen, weiß also über das gewicht nichts. er hat auhc gemeint, dass es recht schwer ist. hab nur gedacht, dass es vielleicht, da signature, was gescheites sein könnte. aber 7 oder 8 Jahre sind eine lange zeit...


----------



## Mat 360 (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo FrontlinePunk!
Das *HARO Mirra 351 *müßte von 2000er sein und war ein Signatur-Model von
X-Games Champion *Dave Mirra*. Es ist ein reines Halfpipe und Streetpark-Bike.
Es war damals wirklich nicht schlecht! Hatte 48er Laufräder und sonst gute Teile!
Die Haro Bikes heute sind aber um einiges leichter und länger.
Wenn Du ein günstiges Haro Bike suchst kann ich Dir nur empfehlen ein *Mirra* oder *Nyquist-Auslaufmodel *der letzten Jahre zu kaufen. (Mirra 2007 eingestellt)
Die Nyquist-Serie oder Backtrail X-Serie ist auch Top und für Dirtjump und Parks geeignet!
Ride on  _Mat_


----------

